# spare tire carrier broke



## msjjd (Jul 11, 2017)

so this happened on my last trip the spare tire carrier under the rv the welds broke allowing the tire to come loose and bounced several times under the trailer destroying the rear electric stabilizer befper bouncing down the highway almost smashing into the car directly behind me luckily it missed he stopped and brought the tire and all the parts to me. i called the manufacturer(forest river) and they same well the warranty is out and will have to see what the dealer says i know it was a manufacturer defect the welds broke i mean come on . what do yall think my next course of action should be if after i take it to the dealer and forest river says they want cover it?


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 11, 2017)

I just took $1,000 worth of electric jacks off my travel trailer if you need parts.


My guess.....  They will tell you to pound sand and that's you cheapest fastest option.

There is a magazine called trailer life.  Comes with a subscription to good Sam.  They have a place in the front where people like you write the magazine to help get results like people do when they call the local news to get help.


----------

